# Any one use Cocoa butter for a moisturiser?



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

Looking a body moisturiser and cocoa butter looks good and its not too dear.

Any one on here use it? Does it leave the skin feeling greasy?


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Just caked myself in it and it just feels.. Buttery.. Once absorbed nah its not greasy at all.


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

Fleg said:


> Just caked myself in it and it just feels.. Buttery.. Once absorbed nah its not greasy at all.


Do you just use it on your body or do you put it on your face aswell?

Im going to get Vaseline brand Cocoa butter Deep conditioning, Any good?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i use it all the time it is very good


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Use it after the sauna to keep the moisutre in. Love the stuff.


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

All over mate including face! I'm using a Vaseline one at the moment yeah it's good.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Every Black person does, FACT!


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

Ive heard good things about it but i dont want one that is going to make me break out in spots


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

shieldsy said:


> Ive heard good things about it but i dont want one that is going to make me break out in spots


Why would it make you beak out in spots mate? I get a few spots and the moisturiser makes it no worse for me..


----------



## Cham (May 25, 2012)

Lockon said:


> Every Black person does, FACT!


Cant go wrong


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

cocoa butter is the one mate, no other moisturizer tops it.... and it helps with stretch marks too.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Cham said:


> Cant go wrong
> 
> View attachment 84814


come on girl, its all about the palmers cocoa butter lol


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

Fleg said:


> Why would it make you beak out in spots mate? I get a few spots and the moisturiser makes it no worse for me..


I get quite a few spots on my back and i thought this would make me break out worse if it was greasy and blocked my pores mate

Will give it a go anyway


----------



## Cham (May 25, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> come on girl, its all about the palmers cocoa butter lol


They dont supply palmers in a big industrial tub like they do with st helene


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Cham said:


> They dont supply palmers in a big industrial tub like they do with st helene


say nothing, you got me there :thumb:


----------



## Cham (May 25, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> say nothing, you got me there :thumb:


When you have four older brothers who seem to drink the stuff you need supplies topped up lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I use


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

AK-26:3161696 said:


> come on girl, its all about the palmers cocoa butter lol


Reps


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I use it..


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Hawaiian tropic body butter is awesome stuff!

http://www.thesuncareshop.com/after-sun-and-moisturiser/after-sun-lotions-and-gels/hawaiian-tropic-luxury-coconut-body-butter-after-sun__5099821001261.aspx


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

I use palmers and the oil is a hidden secret, could for everything including stretchmarks etc.. What i do is come out of the shower still wet, use a little and it glides over the whole body

A "Side affect" is women just love this sh*t, it seems to mix with your sweat and pheramones and create some kind "Sex aura" that all women will absolutely die for, I believe they got the idea of the "Lynx affect" adverts and the Anchormans "Sex panther" aftershave from this.










Unlike sex Panther aftershave palmers cocao butter oil works 100% of the time 1000% of the time, good luck and don't forget to buy a sharp pointy stick to keep all of the women off of you:thumbup1:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

I use it along with jurgens range, skin hasnt been this good ever


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

get 100% cocoa butter for the benfit as palmers has loads of mineral oil in as well


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

or one of these https://www.lush.co.uk/product/427/Therapy-Massage-Bar


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

I currently just use Garnier Summer Body but might have to invest in some cocoa butter now :thumb:


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

I use it great stuff can't go wrong.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i do love the stuff but the Manuka honey body lotion is awesome as well.....


----------



## Saiiden (Apr 19, 2012)

I became quite fond of Palmer's cocoa butter when I was prescribed accutane, after a while the greasiness goes, the worst for that greasy feeling is E45, that **** is still slimy hours later.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

I love the diversity of this forum. One minute it's training, muscles, sex .... next minute it's hair removal, tanning and body moisturisers!

I use the vaseline one and love it. They do a gel body oil too, that's great for after showering or bathingxx


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> I love the diversity of this forum. One minute it's training, muscles, sex .... next minute it's hair removal, tanning and body moisturisers!
> 
> I use the vaseline one and love it. They do a gel body oil too, that's great for after showering or bathingxx


Thats why i love this forum

:thumbup1:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Leigh [URL=L:3163221]L:3163221[/URL] said:


> I love the diversity of this forum. One minute it's training, muscles, sex .... next minute it's hair removal, tanning and body moisturisers!
> 
> I use the vaseline one and love it. They do a gel body oil too, that's great for after showering or bathingxx


Not just any old moisturizer but Palmers cocoa butter formula with vitamin E... Brings out a great deal of glisten and definition on a hot sunny day xx


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

Went an got some Vaseline cocoa butter... Im gonna cover myself in it later after a shower :thumb:


----------



## Smalls (Feb 20, 2012)

Same here :thumb:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

This.

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1646&prodid=1778&cid=153

Manuka honey, aloe vera, cocoa butter, shea butter amongst other things.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Not used any in a while. This thread has made me want to dig it out the cupboard and lather up in it later lol.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i do love the stuff but the Manuka honey body lotion is awesome as well.....


Lol, this sounds like s serious recipe for a bee/wasp attack


----------

